# Massanutten: Eagle Trace at Killy Court in Feb 2011, what to Expect



## strandlover (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello TUGgers.  We will be going for the first time to Massanutten in late February and need some feedback / advice for activities for a family (daughter 14, son 12).

First of all, how are the units?  They have assigned us 3204AB which we were told was recently renovated.  Any feedbackback for ET@KC?  I am not expecting sumptuous accomodations.

As a current owner, will I get assaulted by salespeople?  I am not interested in their freebies.

Will there be lots of snow or are we talking weather in the 50s?

Is a trip to Luray Caverns a good idea or should we save that for the summer?

Many thanks...


----------



## jc3 (Dec 9, 2010)

From what I understand ET@KC are some of the 'less nice' ones, but there is so much to do that you should not be spending a lot of time in your condos anyway.   

That time of year you -should hopefully/probably- still have snow, and they can make their own to augment the base.  They have skiing AND tubing.  The waterpark is great but a little pricey. 

I just spent a week there in late October, and I am an owner.  We received 2 calls where the reps wanted to talk to us and offered Visa gift cards ($100 or $125, can't remember), but I politely declined.  You can also choose not to answer your condo phone (who else would be calling?).


----------



## strandlover (Dec 10, 2010)

jc3 said:


> I just spent a week there in late October, and I am an owner.  We received 2 calls where the reps wanted to talk to us and offered Visa gift cards ($100 or $125, can't remember), but I politely declined.  You can also choose not to answer your condo phone (who else would be calling?).



Thanks JC.  I will leave the phone off the hook for sure.  If I was interested, I would expect them to offer me an upgrade at a "great" price citing "Summit" or other units as being "a million times nicer" and I will have an answer ready for them:

"Great!  I will give you what I paid for ET@KC times a million!"  

I am so happy that I discovered TUG before I made my first TS purchase.


----------



## Patri (Dec 11, 2010)

Go to Luray. The temp in the cave is the same year round.


----------



## Nancy (Dec 12, 2010)

They usually get you when you get a parking pass.  Just be firm and say you aren't interested.

Nancy


----------



## mrrick (Dec 12, 2010)

Nancy said:


> They usually get you when you get a parking pass.  Just be firm and say you aren't interested.
> 
> Nancy



In my experiences at Massanutten, the parking pass/sales team has been VERY aggressive about scheduling an appointment. A couple of times ago I just told them that my wife wasn't feeling well from the drive (true) and I did not have time to do anything. Problem solved!


----------



## jc3 (Dec 12, 2010)

Interesting on the parking pass/sales team...we have a sticker so we did not need to interface with them.


----------



## strandlover (Dec 13, 2010)

jc3 said:


> Interesting on the parking pass/sales team...we have a sticker so we did not need to interface with them.



I will have to look into getting a sticker...

Don't they realize that incessant, agressive sales tactics hurt them in the end?  One visit to tripadvisor.com and all you see is one complaint after another about questionable, agresssive tactics at Massanutten.


----------



## mrrick (Dec 19, 2010)

strandlover said:


> I will have to look into getting a sticker...
> 
> Don't they realize that incessant, agressive sales tactics hurt them in the end?  One visit to tripadvisor.com and all you see is one complaint after another about questionable, agresssive tactics at Massanutten.



 One would think so, but Massanutten didn't get to be one of the largest and most successful timeshares by doing what doesn't work. They've found out that these tactics produce sales for them.


----------



## Steve NH (Jan 18, 2011)

strandlover said:


> I will have to look into getting a sticker...
> 
> Don't they realize that incessant, agressive sales tactics hurt them in the end?  One visit to tripadvisor.com and all you see is one complaint after another about questionable, agresssive tactics at Massanutten.




Just ask when you check in..   they should give you one right there
It's only good for one year tho

As for what to do..  I highly recommend the 'Beer Lovers Diner"
And believe me you don't have to be a beer drinker to enjoy it.

Five course meal and each course has a beer paired up with it - amazing how they can pick a beer to compliment Acorn Squash Soup... 

We do that every year (the five beers I have there are more than I normally drink in 5 months)


----------



## strandlover (Mar 8, 2011)

*Eagle Trace at Killy Court all in all OK*

We just returned from Massunutten and had a great time.  It was unsually warm, weather in the upper 60s on Feb 27.

The Eagle Trace at Killy Court Unit we stayed in (3204) was OK.  That particular block of condos looked newer.  The outside seems to have been redone fairly recently.

There were three flat screen TVs and yes, the furniture was dated, but was comfortable.

Boy oh boy, those aggressive timeshare salespeople.  Beware, say no, even for the freebies.  We were offered a free lunch for a "tour of the waterpark".

When I picked up my parking pass, a lovely young lady asked me what were my vacation objectives.  I said to be left alone.  She was still persistent, and I had to cut her off and repeat it.  Her body language changed and not so much as a "y'all have a nice day".. nothing...

Still their tactics are very effective. I saw countless couples and families being trotted about the resort. 

I also followed a previous poster's advice and unplugged all the phones.  Very valuable advice.

Have any of you noticed the "bargain timeshare" business on the highway just before getting to the Massanutten Resort?  Have you checked this out?


----------



## Patri (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad you had fun and that at least the unit was acceptable, as Killy Court has the lowest rating at Massanutten. How many rooms was it? I heard they were just converted motels.


----------



## strandlover (Mar 8, 2011)

It was a 2 BR / 2 BA lockout. Each bedroom had a flat screen TV and DVD player, a bed, nighstand and not much else.

The living area (dining, kitchen, and living room) was quite large and more than enough room for a family of four.  The kitchen was well-equipped, even a vintage electric can opener! :rofl: 

I could see that they could once have been motel units.  Obviously not in the calibre of the Summit units.  We managed our expectations accordingly.

All in all, basic, clean accomodations, great value, and you could easily walk to the tubing area, beginner ski hill and fishing (Painter's Pond).  The mini-golf and go-kart areas were a 10 minute walk or 1-minute drive away.


----------

